# Activer un ipad2 sans ordinateur



## mmmm (8 Juin 2011)

Une grosse question
J'ai lu sur un site qu'avec le nouvel os nous allons pouvoir activer un ipad sans obligatoirement posséder un mac
Cette info si réelle serait parfaite pour ma mère ;-)
Quelqu'un à des infos ?


----------



## dieu le père (8 Juin 2011)

oui il n'y aura plus besoin d'ordi mais la mise a jour ne sera pas là avant l'automne donc faut attendre ...


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (8 Juin 2011)

mmmm a dit:


> sans obligatoirement posséder un mac



... ou un PC


----------



## Pharrel (7 Août 2011)

Oui l'ipad sera autonome cependant, il faudra bien veiller à disposer d'un identifiant apple valide pour pouvoir activer un ibidule


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Août 2011)

Et il faudra qu'il soit 3G car s'il n'est que WiFi il lui faudra une box ou une liaison wifi pour s'exprimer !


----------



## Inho311 (7 Août 2011)

Effectivement, la synchronisation OTA (Over The Air) est une des nombreuses améliorations d'iOS5, qui sortira surement en octobre/novembre !


----------

